# mplayer -> kein Codec für Videoformat 0x746F6D74

## slick

```
MPlayer dev-CVS-060217-11:46-3.4.4 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team

CPU: Advanced Micro Devices Athlon 64 X2 Manchester,Toledo (Family: 15, Stepping: 2)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Kompiliert für x86 CPU mit folgenden Erweiterungen: MMX MMX2 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE SSE2

91 Audio- & 206 Videocodecs

Spiele bla.mov.

Quicktime/MOV-Dateiformat erkannt!

--------------

MOV track #0: 14300 chunks, 14430 samples

Image size: 312 x 232 (16 bpp)

Display size: 312 x 232

Fourcc: tmot  Codec: 'TrueMotion-S'

--------------

MOV track #1: 2405 chunks, 0 samples

Audio bits: 8  chans: 1  rate: 22254

Fourcc: raw

--------------

MOV: longest streams: A: #1 (2405 samples)  V: #0 (14430 samples)

VIDEO:  [tmot]  312x232  16bpp  12.000 fps    0.0 kbps ( 0.0 kbyte/s)

==========================================================================

Öffne Audiodecoder: [pcm] Uncompressed PCM audio decoder

AUDIO: 22254 Hz, 1 ch, u8, 178.0 kbit/100.00% (ratio: 22254->22254)

Ausgewählter Audiocodec: [pcm] afm: pcm (Uncompressed PCM)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Kann keinen Codec finden, der  zur gewählten -vo-Option und Videoformat 0x746F6D74 passt!

Lies DOCS/HTML/en/codecs.html!

==========================================================================

mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding

[AO ARTS] Verbindung zum Soundserver hergestellt.

[AO ARTS] Stream geöffnet.

[AO ARTS] Größe des Buffers: 20480

[AO ARTS] Größe des Buffers: 2048

AO: [arts] 22254Hz 1ch u8 (1 bytes per sample)

Video: kein Video

Starte Wiedergabe...
```

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0.20060217  -3dfx +3dnow +3dnowext +X -aac -aalib +alsa (-altivec) +arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug +dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb +dvd +dvdread -edl +encode -esd -fbcon -ggi +gif -gtk +i8x0 -ipv6 -jack -joystick +jpeg -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo +mad -matroska -matrox +mmx +mmxext -musepack -nas +nls -nvidia +opengl -oss +png +real -rtc +samba +sdl +sse +sse2 +svga -tga +theora +truetype -v4l -v4l2 +vorbis +win32codecs +xanim -xinerama +xmms +xv +xvid +xvmc 0 kB
```

Welches Useflag fehlt mir? (Gabs nicht mal ein Useflag quicktime, liegts evt. daran?)

----------

## Vortex375

"mplayer -vc help" zeigt die verfügbaren codecs an.

Ich vermute der Codec ist zwar installiert, der Fehler liegt aber woanders. 

Schließlich findet mplayer einen Video-Codec:

```

VIDEO:  [tmot]  312x232  16bpp  12.000 fps    0.0 kbps ( 0.0 kbyte/s) 

```

aber dann

```

Kann keinen Codec finden, der  zur gewählten -vo-Option und Videoformat 0x746F6D74 passt! 

```

Was hast du denn für eine -vo Option ausgewählt?

Versuch testweise mal "-vo x11", der Funktioniert immer.

----------

## slick

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Was hast du denn für eine -vo Option ausgewählt?

 

Ich habe keine  festgelegt, von daher wird es wohl auf Default (was xv sein sollte) stehen.

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Versuch testweise mal "-vo x11", der Funktioniert immer.

 

Nein, kommt genau das gleiche dabei raus...

# mplayer -vc help 

```
91 Audio- & 206 Videocodecs

Verfügbare Videocodecs:

vc:         vfm:      status:   info:  [lib/dll]

ffzmbv      ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg Zip Motion-Block Video  [zmbv]

zmbv        vfw       working   Zip Motion-Block Video  [zmbv.dll]

mpegpes     mpegpes   working   MPEG-PES output (.mpg or DXR3/DVB card)

mpeg12      libmpeg2  working   MPEG-1 or 2 (libmpeg2)

ffmpeg1     ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg MPEG-1  [mpeg1video]

ffmpeg2     ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg MPEG-2  [mpeg2video]

ffmpeg12    ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg MPEG-1/2  [mpegvideo]

ffmpeg12mc  ffmpeg    problems  FFmpeg MPEG-1/2 (XvMC)  [mpegvideo_xvmc]

nuv         nuv       working   NuppelVideo

ffpng       ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg PNG decoder  [png]

mpng        mpng      working   PNG image decoder  [libpng]

mtga        mtga      working   TGA image decoder

sgi         sgi       working   SGI image decoder

ffindeo3    ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg Intel Indeo 3.1/3.2  [indeo3]

fffli       ffmpeg    working   Autodesk FLI/FLC Animation  [flic]

ffaasc      ffmpeg    working   Autodesk RLE decoder  [aasc]

ffloco      ffmpeg    working   LOCO video decoder  [loco]

ffqtrle     ffmpeg    working   QuickTime Animation (RLE)  [qtrle]

ffrpza      ffmpeg    working   QuickTime Apple Video  [rpza]

ffsmc       ffmpeg    working   Apple Graphics (SMC) codec  [smc]

ff8bps      ffmpeg    working   Planar RGB (Photoshop)  [8bps]

ffcyuv      ffmpeg    working   Creative YUV (libavcodec)  [cyuv]

ffmsrle     ffmpeg    working   Microsoft RLE  [msrle]

ffroqvideo  ffmpeg    working   Id RoQ File Video Decoder  [roqvideo]

lzo         lzo       working   LZO compressed  [liblzo]

theora      theora    working   Theora (free, reworked VP3)  [libtheora]

cram        vfw       problems  Microsoft Video 1  [msvidc32.dll]

ffcvid      ffmpeg    working   Cinepak Video (native codec)  [cinepak]

cvidvfw     vfw       working   Cinepak Video  [iccvid.dll]

huffyuv     vfw       problems  HuffYUV  [huffyuv.dll]

ffvideo1    ffmpeg    working   Microsoft Video 1 (native codec)  [msvideo1]

ffmszh      ffmpeg    working   AVImszh (native codec)  [mszh]

ffzlib      ffmpeg    working   AVIzlib (native codec)  [zlib]

cvidxa      xanim     problems  XAnim's Radius Cinepak Video  [vid_cvid.xa]

ffhuffyuv   ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg HuffYUV  [huffyuv]

ffv1        ffmpeg    working   FFV1 (lossless codec)  [ffv1]

ffsnow      ffmpeg    working   FFSNOW (Michael's wavelet codec)  [snow]

ffasv1      ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg ASUS V1  [asv1]

ffasv2      ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg ASUS V2  [asv2]

ffvcr1      ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg ATI VCR1  [vcr1]

ffcljr      ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg Cirrus Logic AccuPak (CLJR)  [cljr]

ffsvq1      ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg Sorenson Video v1 (SVQ1)  [svq1]

ff4xm       ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg 4XM video  [4xm]

ffvixl      ffmpeg    working   Miro/Pinnacle VideoXL codec  [xl]

ffqtdrw     ffmpeg    working   QuickDraw native decoder  [qdraw]

ffindeo2    ffmpeg    working   Indeo 2 native decoder  [indeo2]

ffflv       ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg Flash video  [flv]

ffdivx      ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg DivX ;-) (MS MPEG-4 v3)  [msmpeg4]

ffmp42      ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg M$ MPEG-4 v2  [msmpeg4v2]

ffmp41      ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg M$ MPEG-4 v1  [msmpeg4v1]

ffwmv1      ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg M$ WMV1/WMV7  [wmv1]

ffwmv2      ffmpeg    problems  FFmpeg M$ WMV2/WMV8  [wmv2]

ffwmv3      ffmpeg    crashing  FFmpeg M$ WMV3/WMV9  [wmv3]

ffh264      ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg H.264  [h264]

ffsvq3      ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg Sorenson Video v3 (SVQ3)  [svq3]

ffodivx     ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg MPEG-4  [mpeg4]

ffwv1f      ffmpeg    working   WV1F MPEG-4  [mpeg4]

xvid        xvid      working   XviD (MPEG-4)  [libxvidcore.a]

odivx       odivx     working   OpenDivX API (ODIVX,DIVX4,DIVX5,XVID)  [libdivxdecore.so]

divx4       divx4     working   DivX4Linux API (DIVX4,DIVX5,XVID)  [libdivxdecore.so]

divx4vfw    vfw       problems  DivX4Windows-VFW  [divx.dll]

divxds      dshow     working   DivX ;-) (MS MPEG-4 v3)  [divx_c32.ax]

divx        vfw       working   DivX ;-) (MS MPEG-4 v3)  [divxc32.dll]

mpeg4ds     dshow     working   Microsoft MPEG-4 v1/v2  [mpg4ds32.ax]

mpeg4       vfw       working   Microsoft MPEG-4 v1/v2  [mpg4c32.dll]

wmv8        dshow     working   Windows Media Video 8  [wmv8ds32.ax]

wmv7        dshow     working   Windows Media Video 7  [wmvds32.ax]

wmv9dmo     dmo       working   Windows Media Video 9 DMO  [wmv9dmod.dll]

wmvdmo      dmo       working   Windows Media Video DMO  [wmvdmod.dll]

wmvadmo     dmo       working   Windows Media Video Adv DMO  [wmvadvd.dll]

wmsdmod     dmo       working   Windows Media Screen Codec 2  [wmsdmod.dll]

ubmp4       vfw       problems  UB Video MPEG-4  [ubvmp4d.dll]

zrmjpeg     zrmjpeg   problems  Zoran MJPEG passthrough

ffmjpeg     ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg MJPEG decoder  [mjpeg]

ffmjpegb    ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg MJPEG-B decoder  [mjpegb]

ijpg        ijpg      working   Independent JPEG Group's codec  [libjpeg]

m3jpeg      vfw       working   Morgan Motion JPEG Codec  [m3jpeg32.dll]

mjpeg       vfw       working   MainConcept Motion JPEG  [mcmjpg32.dll]

avid        vfw       working   AVID Motion JPEG  [AvidAVICodec.dll]

LEAD        vfw       working   LEAD (M)JPEG  [LCodcCMP.dll]

imagepower  vfw       problems  ImagePower MJPEG2000  [jp2avi.dll]

m3jpeg2k    vfw       working   Morgan MJPEG2000  [m3jp2k32.dll]

m3jpegds    dshow     crashing  Morgan MJPEG  [m3jpegdec.ax]

pegasusm    vfw       crashing  Pegasus Motion JPEG  [pvmjpg21.dll]

pegasusl    vfw       crashing  Pegasus lossless JPEG  [pvljpg20.dll]

pegasusmwv  vfw       crashing  Pegasus Motion Wavelet 2000  [pvwv220.dll]

vivo        vfw       working   Vivo H.263  [ivvideo.dll]

u263        dshow     working   UB Video H.263/H.263+/H.263++ Decoder  [ubv263d+.ax]

i263        vfw       working   I263  [i263_32.drv]

ffi263      ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg I263 decoder  [h263i]

ffh263      ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg H.263+ decoder  [h263]

ffzygo      ffmpeg    untested  FFmpeg ZyGo  [h263]

h263xa      xanim     crashing  XAnim's CCITT H.263  [vid_h263.xa]

ffh261      ffmpeg    working   CCITT H.261  [h261]

h261xa      xanim     problems  XAnim's CCITT H.261  [vid_h261.xa]

m261        vfw       untested  M261  [msh261.drv]

indeo5ds    dshow     working   Intel Indeo 5  [ir50_32.dll]

indeo5      vfwex     working   Intel Indeo 5  [ir50_32.dll]

indeo4      vfw       working   Intel Indeo 4.1  [ir41_32.dll]

indeo3      vfwex     working   Intel Indeo 3.1/3.2  [ir32_32.dll]

indeo5xa    xanim     working   XAnim's Intel Indeo 5  [vid_iv50.xa]

indeo4xa    xanim     working   XAnim's Intel Indeo 4.1  [vid_iv41.xa]

indeo3xa    xanim     working   XAnim's Intel Indeo 3.1/3.2  [vid_iv32.xa]

qdv         dshow     working   Sony Digital Video (DV)  [qdv.dll]

ffdv        ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg DV decoder  [dvvideo]

libdv       libdv     working   Raw DV decoder (libdv)  [libdv.so.2]

mcdv        vfw       working   MainConcept DV Codec  [mcdvd_32.dll]

3ivXxa      xanim     working   XAnim's 3ivx Delta 3.5 plugin  [vid_3ivX.xa]

3ivX        dshow     crashing  3ivx Delta 3.5  [3ivxdmo.dll]

rv3040      realvid   working   Linux RealPlayer 10 RV30/40 decoder  [drvc.so]

rv40        realvid   working   Linux RealPlayer 9 RV40 decoder  [drv4.so.6.0]

rv40win     realvid   working   Win32 RealPlayer 9 RV40 decoder  [drv43260.dll]

rv40mac     realvid   working   Mac OS X RealPlayer 9 RV40 decoder  [drvc.bundle/Contents/MacOS/drvc]

rv30        realvid   working   Linux RealPlayer 8 RV30 decoder  [drv3.so.6.0]

rv30win     realvid   working   Win32 RealPlayer 8 RV30 decoder  [drv33260.dll]

rv30mac     realvid   working   Mac OS X RealPlayer 9 RV30 decoder  [drvc.bundle/Contents/MacOS/drvc]

ffrv20      ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg RV20 decoder  [rv20]

rv20        realvid   working   Linux RealPlayer 8 RV20 decoder  [drv2.so.6.0]

rv20win     realvid   working   Win32 RealPlayer 8 RV20 decoder  [drv23260.dll]

rv20mac     realvid   working   Mac OS X RealPlayer 9 RV20 decoder  [drv2.bundle/Contents/MacOS/drv2]

ffrv10      ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg RV10 decoder  [rv10]

alpary      dshow     working   Alparysoft lossless codec dshow  [aslcodec_dshow.dll]

alpary2     vfw       working   Alparysoft lossless codec vfw  [aslcodec_vfw.dll]

LEADMW20    dshow     working   Lead CMW wavelet 2.0  [LCODCCMW2E.dll]

ffvp3       ffmpeg    untested  FFmpeg VP3  [vp3]

fftheora    ffmpeg    untested  FFmpeg Theora  [theora]

vp3         vfwex     working   On2 Open Source VP3 Codec  [vp31vfw.dll]

vp4         vfwex     working   On2 VP4 Personal Codec  [vp4vfw.dll]

vp5         vfwex     working   On2 VP5 Personal Codec  [vp5vfw.dll]

vp6         vfwex     working   On2 VP6 Personal Codec  [vp6vfw.dll]

vp7         vfwex     working   On2 VP7 Personal Codec  [vp7vfw.dll]

mwv1        vfw       working   Motion Wavelets  [icmw_32.dll]

asv2        vfw       working   ASUS V2  [asusasv2.dll]

asv1        vfw       working   ASUS V1  [asusasvd.dll]

ffultimotion ffmpeg    working   IBM Ultimotion native decoder  [ultimotion]

ultimotion  vfw       working   IBM Ultimotion  [ultimo.dll]

mss1        dshow     working   Windows Screen Video  [msscds32.ax]

ucod        vfw       working   UCOD-ClearVideo  [clrviddd.dll]

vcr2        vfw       working   ATI VCR-2  [ativcr2.dll]

CJPG        vfw       untested  CJPG  [CtWbJpg.DLL]

ffduck      ffmpeg    working   Duck Truemotion1  [truemotion1]

fftm20      ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg Duck/On2 TrueMotion 2.0  [truemotion2]

tm20        dshow     working   TrueMotion 2.0  [tm20dec.ax]

ffsp5x      ffmpeg    working   SP5x codec - used by Aiptek MegaCam  [sp5x]

sp5x        vfw       working   SP5x codec - used by Aiptek MegaCam  [sp5x_32.dll]

vivd2       vfw       working   SoftMedia ViVD V2 codec VfW  [ViVD2.dll]

winx        vfwex     working   Winnov Videum winx codec  [wnvwinx.dll]

ffwnv1      ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg wnv1 native codec  [wnv1]

wnv1        vfwex     working   Winnov Videum wnv1 codec  [wnvplay1.dll]

vdom        vfw       working   VDOWave codec  [vdowave.drv]

lsv         vfw       working   Vianet Lsvx Video Decoder  [lsvxdec.dll]

vmnc        vfw       working   VMware video  [vmnc.dll]

qt3ivx      qtvideo   working   win32/quicktime 3IV1 (3ivx) decoder  [3ivx Delta 3.5.qtx]

qtavui      qtvideo   working   Win32/QuickTime Avid Meridien Uncompressed  [AvidQTAVUICodec.qtx]

qth263      qtvideo   crashing  Win32/QuickTime H.263 decoder  [QuickTime.qts]

qtrlerpza   qtvideo   crashing  Win32/Quicktime RLE/RPZA decoder  [QuickTime.qts]

qtvp3       qtvideo   crashing  Win32/QuickTime VP3 decoder  [On2_VP3.qtx]

qtzygo      qtvideo   problems  win32/quicktime ZyGo decoder  [ZyGoVideo.qtx]

qtbhiv      qtvideo   untested  Win32/QuickTime BeHereiVideo decoder  [BeHereiVideo.qtx]

qtcvid      qtvideo   working   Win32/QuickTime Cinepak decoder  [QuickTime.qts]

qtindeo     qtvideo   crashing  Win32/QuickTime Indeo decoder  [QuickTime.qts]

qtmjpeg     qtvideo   crashing  Win32/QuickTime MJPEG decoder  [QuickTime.qts]

qtmpeg4     qtvideo   crashing  Win32/QuickTime MPEG-4 decoder  [QuickTime.qts]

qtsvq3      qtvideo   working   Win32/QuickTime SVQ3 decoder  [QuickTimeEssentials.qtx]

qtsvq1      qtvideo   problems  Win32/QuickTime SVQ1 decoder  [QuickTime.qts]

vsslight    vfw       working   VSS Codec Light  [vsslight.dll]

vssh264     dshow     working   VSS H.264 New  [vsshdsd.dll]

vssh264old  vfw       working   VSS H.264 Old  [vssh264.dll]

vsswlt      vfw       working   VSS Wavelet Video Codec  [vsswlt.dll]

zlib        vfw       working   AVIzlib  [avizlib.dll]

mszh        vfw       working   AVImszh  [avimszh.dll]

alaris      vfwex     crashing  Alaris VideoGramPiX  [vgpix32d.dll]

vcr1        vfw       crashing  ATI VCR-1  [ativcr1.dll]

pim1        vfw       crashing  Pinnacle Hardware MPEG-1  [pclepim1.dll]

qpeg        vfw       working   Q-Team's QPEG (www.q-team.de)  [qpeg32.dll]

rricm       vfw       crashing  rricm  [rricm.dll]

ffcamtasia  ffmpeg    working   TechSmith Camtasia Screen Codec (native)  [camtasia]

camtasia    vfw       working   TechSmith Camtasia Screen Codec  [tsccvid.dll]

ffcamstudio ffmpeg    working   CamStudio Screen Codec  [camstudio]

fraps       vfw       working   FRAPS: Realtime Video Capture  [frapsvid.dll]

rawrgb32    raw       working   RAW RGB32

rawrgb24    raw       working   RAW RGB24

rawrgb16    raw       working   RAW RGB16

rawbgr32flip raw       working   RAW BGR32

rawbgr32    raw       working   RAW BGR32

rawbgr24flip raw       working   RAW BGR24

rawbgr24    raw       working   RAW BGR24

rawbgr16flip raw       working   RAW BGR15

rawbgr16    raw       working   RAW BGR15

rawbgr15flip raw       working   RAW BGR15

rawbgr15    raw       working   RAW BGR15

rawbgr8flip raw       working   RAW BGR8

rawbgr8     raw       working   RAW BGR8

rawbgr1     raw       working   RAW BGR1

rawyuy2     raw       working   RAW YUY2

rawuyvy     raw       working   RAW UYVY

raw444P     raw       working   RAW 444P

raw422P     raw       working   RAW 422P

rawyv12     raw       working   RAW YV12

rawnv21     hmblck    working   RAW NV21

rawnv12     hmblck    working   RAW NV12

rawhm12     hmblck    working   RAW HM12

rawi420     raw       working   RAW I420

rawyvu9     raw       working   RAW YVU9

rawy800     raw       working   RAW Y8/Y800

null        null      crashing  NULL codec (no decoding!)

```

----------

## blice

Wenn Du noch nicht die Datei /home/{name}/.mplayer/config (oder so aehnlich - einfach mal middm midnightcommander durchsuchen) angepasst hast wirst du wohl nicht auf -vo:xv laufen

Ich weiss nicht woran das liegt, aber  bis ich das ausge-marked (also das # entfernt) lief mein mplayer auf gl mit 256 Farben ..

----------

## slick

 *blice wrote:*   

> Wenn Du noch nicht die Datei /home/{name}/.mplayer/config (oder so aehnlich - einfach mal middm midnightcommander durchsuchen) angepasst hast wirst du wohl nicht auf -vo:xv laufen

 

Mit welchem vo mplayer normalerweise läuft ist mir momentan eigentlich egal, sorry. So wie es läuft läuft es sehr gut. Problem habe ich nur mit 3 Videos und o.g. Meldung. Egal ob ich extra -vo x11 oder -vo xv angebe immer das gleiche.

Sollte es evt. was bringen die mit mencoder in was anderes zu wandeln? Aber dafür sollte es die ja schon wenigstens abspielen können oder?

----------

## franzf

Ob das Konvertieren was bringt weiß ich nicht. Denn mplayer und mencoder kommen ja mit dem gleichen Paket / nutzen die gleiche Engine. Wenn mplayer Probleme hat das Video zu lesen wird auch mencoder Probleme haben es zu lesen.

Sind die Videos evtl. wmv's? Dann kann es sein dass ein Codec nachgeladen werden soll, was mplayer (zum Glück) nicht unterstützt! Ich hatte auch schon das ein oder andere Problem damit.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## slick

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Sind die Videos evtl. wmv's? Dann kann es sein dass ein Codec nachgeladen werden soll, was mplayer (zum Glück) nicht unterstützt! Ich hatte auch schon das ein oder andere Problem damit.

 

Codec nachladen, sowas gibts? Tsis... 

Wie könnte ich denn erkennen obs ein wmv ist? Also ich glaube bald nicht das es sowas ist, die Files sind auf einer etwas älteren (so geschätzt um 2000) CD, die hat auch irgendwelche Software drauf zum installieren, aber keine Ahnung was das ist (ich meine nur Quicktime).

----------

## mrsteven

Dann sollten es auch Quicktime-Videos sein (.mov und der Quicktime-Installer legen die Vermutung nahe...  :Wink:  ). Mit file kann man übrigens das Format von Dateien einigermaßen zuverlässig feststellen.

In der Liste der Codecs steht ja auch, dass ein paar Codecs Probleme machen. Ich bin kein mplayer-Experte, aber vielleicht hängt es damit zusammen.

Hast du es schon mal mit xine oder einem anderen Player probiert?

----------

## slick

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Hast du es schon mal mit xine oder einem anderen Player probiert?

 

Nein noch nicht, simple Idee auf die man selbst natürlich nicht kommt, obwohl ich eigentlich nicht bisher unnötige Software installieren wollte. Was ich aber eigentlich vor hatte das Ding, wenn ichs denn zum laufen bewegen kann, gleich in ein einfach abspielbares Format zu konvertieren. Da wird mir xine vermutlich nicht viel helfen, oder hat das auch eine Art mencoder-Komponente? 

Werde heute abend zumindest mal mit mencoder probieren, evt. läßts sichs ja wenigstens konvertieren.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Dann sollten es auch Quicktime-Videos sein (.mov und der Quicktime-Installer legen die Vermutung nahe... 

 

Das lässt nicht unbedingt auf den Inhalt der Dateien schliessen, denn .mov ist nur ein Container-Format. Ich habe hier ein Beispiel Video, wobei es sich um eine .mov Datei mit h264 Video-Codec handelt.

Überigens, ich denke nicht, dass du mit mencoder viel glück haben wirst, denn wie bereits gesagt wurde benutzen mplayer und mencoder die gleichen Codecs und den gleichen Grundaufbau. Aber versuchen würde ich es trotzdem.  :Very Happy: 

Wenn es nicht klappt, dann installier auf jeden Fall mal xine (und achte auf die USE-Flags).

----------

## Anarcho

Ich meine das Mplayer nicht alle Quicktimeformate kann. Es gab da doch verschiedene Versionen, oder nicht?

----------

## slick

Also ich habe es aufgegeben... der Aufwand die Videos (wenn überhaupt) abzuspielen ist unproportional zum Nutzen... für mich daher solved... das Problem an sich aber nicht, deswegen kein solved im Thread

----------

